# How did you come up with your rabbit's names?



## Zaiya (Jul 18, 2013)

I decided to start this thread, as there are some very creative bunny names out there!

Moss:
1. I was reading a book series at the time I got him, and in the book was a type of moss called rabbit's ear moss!
2. When I got him his fur had a greenish tinge, and it looked like moss! (Kind of...)

Zaeo:
1. Long story. I've always liked to make up cool and interesting names! So there's a girl on Disney channel named Zendaya, and I decided do mix the name with Kaiya, so it started out as Zaiya (pronounced zie-ah), and I changed the pronunciation to zae-ah. I turned it into a male's name: Zaiyo. Then I altered the spelling: Zaeo! :thumbup


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 18, 2013)

I love Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, especially his "dog" named Zero. I didn't plan to get a rabbit but he happened to be white so that's his name, glad it was a rabbit I ended up with and not a white Jack Russell Terror I mean Terrier.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 18, 2013)

I have also called him Zero Dollars because I have paid over $1000 in veterinary bills in his short life. LOL


----------



## whitelop (Jul 18, 2013)

When I got Ellie it was very sudden and spontaneous and I had no idea what to name her. So I asked people what they thought she looked like and someone said Elvira. So her real name is Elvira, but she goes by and answers to Ellie because my husband can't say Elvira without breaking out into song. 
Plus she totally looks like an Elvira. She needed a huge name for her small frame, because her personality and grumpiness are too big for a simple name.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 18, 2013)

Zeroshero said:


> I love Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas, especially his "dog" named Zero. I didn't plan to get a rabbit but he happened to be white so that's his name, glad it was a rabbit I ended up with and not a white Jack Russell Terror I mean Terrier.


 

I love Zero from Nightmare Before Xmas! 

My little guy is named after one of my favorite video game characters, Mordin, from the Mass Effect series.


----------



## Zeroshero (Jul 18, 2013)

When my sister and I were kids we had a bun named Askhim (ask him), funny when you are a kid having people actually ask the rabbit what its name is. We also had a rabbit named Puppy not sure where that came from.


----------



## kmaben (Jul 18, 2013)

It took me a few days to come up with Shya. She seemed to have an "S" personality. I just played with sounds until Shya came up. Seemed to fit her somehow so that's how she became her. Kai is a German giant from Germany so I wanted to give him a German name. Kai is actually Samoan but it's very popular in Germany for some reason. Franklin came with his name. Mostly everything in the house is named after personality traits. Booger was an ass of a kitten/cat but I babysat too much to call him that in front of kids. Sebastian was kind of shy/aloof and very finicky so he got a French name.
Needer is kind of slow and I was always saying he needed to find a brain. 
Tex-Anne has this HUGE personality in this little bird frame. If you say it fast enough is sounds like Texan. Usually she's just tex but you scream the whole name at her when she's in trouble. To many animals to go over them all!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

I named Ash Ash because his fur is chinchilla colored and it kind of looks like the color of Ashes. I think Smoke or Smokey would have fit him better as its more his color but my bro thought it would be better as Ash so we stuck with it. I think its fitting for him.


----------



## beccabeau (Jul 18, 2013)

I named Pip after Pippin from the Lord of the Rings books. I met him at the breeders and he seemed like the most mischevious bunny. 
Other nicknames include 'Pipster / Pipples / Pippy / Stinky'


----------



## linsssey (Jul 18, 2013)

I always have trouble naming my pets and it usually takes me over a week to pick one that fits.

My first bunny was not planned and he went two weeks without a real name. My roommate at the time wanted to name him Wren or Martin and I didn't like either of them. Martin soon changed to Merlin but that didn't fit either. So he became a Melvin and it fits his sweet little personality.

Ivy was a gift from my boyfriend for graduation. I wanted to name her Primrose and call her Prim but it did not seem to fit, we went through a bunch of different plants until one day we were at a nursery and I saw an ivy plant.

I know my dog isn't a rabbit but when I got her, I named her Molly but she was way too sassy for that name. My mom suggested Ellie but I did not like it. However two weeks into having her I realized she was an Ellie. I named my boyfriend's puppy after a therapy dog in the psych department at my college. I told him he was only allowed to keep the puppy if he named him Duncan and he agreed because the pup had the same coloring as his favorite horse named Duncan.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 18, 2013)

We wanted to name Fraggles after one of the Fraggles. Originally she was going to be Mokey but it did not stick. We kept saying the word 'Fraggles" over and over again and finally "Fraggles" just stuck. We shorten it to "Frags" and when she is mad she is "The Fraggler". Naming Muppet was easier because it matched Fraggles and well just look at her....


----------



## Hugo (Jul 18, 2013)

Hugo:

Well when I was looking for a rabbit, I didn't expect a giant breed at first. I wanted to start small but when I looked into his eyes I knew he was the rabbit for me. His sire and dam where both Checkered giants I assumed and since he was big I was looking for names that fit his large size. I came up with 'Hugo' that day remembering a movie, and besides that he was huge from day one so 'Hugo' seemed to fit his size.


----------



## bunnychild (Jul 18, 2013)

Willow, Kiaya, Ranon and Mims are all named after the movie Willow.

Hooligan, Rascal, Imp
I had just gotten back from music camp and when I was there my group of friend got the name Hooligans, then the other girl in the group and I were really close and got the name Rascals. Imp was my mom's idea.

Big Louis was something that popped into my head. Since he is a French lop a French name fit well.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jul 18, 2013)

when we got frank our friends and family said he was evil because of his red eyes. so i was thinking villains that are rabbits when i remembered the rabbit from Donnie Darko, Frank. So at first he was named because of that rabbit. but soon we came up with the idea to remake the band ZZtop through our pets. so Frank is also named after Frank Beard, soon (he doesnt know this yet.) But I plan on getting my boyfriend and I a kitten for his birthday (which is also valentines day) and name him/her dusty. and then a fish named Billy.


----------



## Troller (Jul 19, 2013)

Originally we wanted to name our bun after historical warriors. I'm not sure why, I think because he was so big we felt he needed a mighty name. He was almost Hannibal but realized if we shortened it he'd end up being called Han and well that's a fictional character and didn't quite fit. So my wife knows what a fan I am of Conan so we named him Conan the Bunbarian. Sadly my wife likes to call him Naner or Niener Niener Christmas Dinner...Not at all amusing to me . Xena Bunnier Princess was easy, we needed a fictional female warrior and my wife dislikes Red Sonjia so Xena it is. We have no nicknames for her other then bad girl or wild girl. It's funny, we set out name them without taking info account their personalities, but it really seems they grew into their names. Also my wife was mortified that I registered the buns at the Vet with their full names. It's a mouthful and silly, but I got no shame!

I will add my Cockatiels as well, and our fish. We wanted the birds to be a fictional couple and felt Oberon and Titania fit their looks and our whimsy. Only Oberon turned outnto be a boy. I refused to let the wife change it and even though she lays eggs call Oberon my little wing man. Haiku our Betta fish is graceful, poetic and mysterious (In my mind at least) and thus the name. 

Sadly I even give names to important inanimate objects in our lives. I've always felt naming things was a magical process. Guess I'm a little nutty.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 19, 2013)

I used to think up cool names for pets on the boring bus rides home from school. Unfortunately, I never remembered any of the names when I actually got a new pet, lol.

Apart from my Siamese Fighting Fish/Betta Fish that was named Maximus Decimus Meridius (after the Gladiator movie) I haven't had a great many pets to name. My first rabbit was called Hazel-rah after the lead rabbit in the book Watership Down. Bandit's name wasn't very creative and was simply the one that stuck. I threw at least 30 names out in the first few days I had him and Bandit was the only one that wanted to stick. Fortunately, he also looks like a little bandit with his masked faced and gloved paws. He also has a bandity personality, always trying to bend or break the rules.


----------



## kaosu (Jul 19, 2013)

Titan:...he is BIG..and loves to run around us and the dog like he is orbiting us...so we named him after Saturn's largest moon ^_^


----------



## whitelop (Jul 19, 2013)

Troller said:


> Also my wife was mortified that I registered the buns at the Vet with their full names. It's a mouthful and silly, but I got no shame!



I named my moms long haired Chihuahua, Jack Paul Anka. She wanted to name him Jack and I wanted to name him Paul Anka because who doesn't love Paul Anka. So we named him both and it flowed. haha. So when we took him to the vet for the first time, they called out his whole name. Thats what happens when you let me fill out the paperwork! My mom just laughed because it was hilarious, everyone was like "what? Thats such a long name for a small dog!"


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm a huge nerd and had a theme going with all of my pets. When I first started aquiring them I was way into the Anime Narutu and I wanted to name my cat after my favourite character - Shikamaru. That didn't fit at all so I went with Temari (my other favourite) who has a really strong personality and it fit very well. 

After that every time I've gotten a Bunny I've wanted to name him/her Shikamaru but it just never fits. When I got my first rabbit he became Shino (also from the anime) and it worked for him so well. Next I got my mini lop but no names from Naruto worked for her. She went several weeks with no name until my sister suggested Riza Hawkeye from Full Metal Alchemist. I looked at her and asked "So, are you a Riza? And she cocked her head at me like she was answering me with an "of course!" So it stuck!

And of course just recently we got Pips. He is white with black spots and the black spot on dice are called...... Pips! So he was dubbed Pips O'hare!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 19, 2013)

my fiancée picked the bunnies names. he said that the little one looked like a dustbunny. I always name all my animals, but since I kind of bought them for him for xmas and didn't want him to be mad!! ahahahahahah!!! I wanted to name them dunkin and donut!!!!


----------



## Anaira (Jul 19, 2013)

Reuben came with his name. Nermal was Katie's influence, and yup, named after Nermal from Garfield. 

Harper is named after Harper Lee, and her sister was Bronte. Sphynx came named, Phoenix was originally Median, but I didn't like that, and mum suggested Phoenix. Mum also named Ira, and I'd had 'Layla' stuck in my head for ages, or should I say, the song was always on my mind, lol. I dabbed with the spelling for awhile, and ended up with Leila. I named Vashti and Levi because I liked the names. 

I named Pearlite, because...heck, I'm an engineer, why not? lol. (google it). I also named her two tom cat suitors Austenite, and Ferrite; Ferrite was feral, and Austenite was grey. Pearly's original name was Hypo, which is wrong anyway, it should have been Hyper.

Mum named her daughter, Myla, which doesn't match, but better than the original name: 'Boots'.

Those are all I had influence over. Way too long to name the rest.


----------



## LumLumPop (Jul 20, 2013)

Well when I first adopted my new rabbit we were under the impression he was a SHE(I'm still learning how to sex young animals)so when named 'her' Scarlett. After awhile we decided to get 'her' a playmate since we were busy with finals. So we bought a female companion and 'she' turned into a 'he' and started humping the traumatized female. We took the female back and somehow ended up with another male in the panic. They're kept separate until we can get the newer one fixed. Since we now had two boys is named my new one Bambi and renamed Scarlett as Alfie but no one liked those names so my dad came up with Lewis and Clark! That's what we've called them ever since! Lewis responds immediately to his name now. I think I broke Clark though...(sometimes he answers only to Alfie other times only Scarlett but mostly he responds to Clark)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 21, 2013)

Most of our names come from literature,TV, and movies. Commander Bun-Bun from the "Drew Carey Show", Hutch from "Curse of the Were Rabbit". Then some just because I like to play with the language--I had a Beta named Alpha, of course. One of our dogs was "Dogzilla" and unfortunately lived up to his name--we used to refer to him as "our canine terrorist". If he could fit his mouth on it, that meant it was chewable.


----------



## Flick (Jul 24, 2013)

She-Who-Loves-Me calls me Skyler. She says that when the sky was falling, Im the piece she caught. We met in a concrete warehouse on a cold and cloudy January afternoon. I was one of a hundred fifty-seven rabbits who were seized from a backyard rabbit breeder. Im a purebred American Fuzzy Lop rabbit. But being a purebred is no guarantee of an easy life, especially if youre one in a hundred fifty-seven.

The seizure was made after the breeders neighbors realized that the breeder hadnt been around in a while. We were starving, dehydrated, filthy, and many of us were very ill and/or wounded. All of us were traumatized. So, the rescue crew packed us up into a bunch of dog crates and carried us to the warehouse. Up until that time, I didnt know there was any other place except the breeders hutches. I wasnt scared I was terrified.

The warehouse was cold. There were multiple rabbits in each cage, segregated by the best guess at the gender. I was in a cage with another rabbit, a real bully. You may think that cute fluffy rabbits get along with everyone, but youd be wrong. Rabbits have a very strict hierarchical society. Older, stronger rabbits stake out their territory and make sure the younger or weaker rabbits do not intrude. Rabbits defend their territory with teeth and claws and blood will flow. I was neither the older nor the stronger and the bites through my ears, the scabs on my back, the hunks of missing fur, and the split upper eyelid proved that. I was a pretty sorry site. 

The bully rabbit was having some fun with me. I tried to burrow down into the straw covering the floor of the cage. I thought maybe if I could just dig deep enough, the bully wouldnt be able to get to me. I was wrong. The bully leapt onto my back and sank his razor teeth into me. I was trying to dig away from him, but he held on until a hand reached into the cage and scared him off. The same hand scooped me out of that cage. 

I had been so terrified for so long, I was about ready to just give up. I was tired of having to fight the other rabbits for every mouthful of food and every lick of water. I couldnt sleep because I never knew when a bully rabbit would attack me. My whole body hurt from the bites and scratches. And, from hunger. The only comfort I could remember ever receiving was when my mother would nuzzle me and I was taken from her more than a year earlier. I thought that if this is the end of me, just let it come quick.

She held me close while another person put some ointment on my scabbed ears. And, She talked quietly, rubbing my nose. She cradled me in her arms for a while after that. I expressed my gratitude the only way I knew how, I licked her neck a few times. Then, She put me in a smaller cage with clean straw, food, and water. I was alone in the cage. No other rabbit was in there with me. I had never had a whole cage all to myself. I was still terrified, but at least I didnt have to deal with bully rabbits, now. I could eat and drink my fill. I didnt know how long it would last, but I was determined to make the most of it while I could.

For the next few days She would visit with me, talking quietly trying not to scare me. She would make sure my cage was clean and stocked with food and water. Shed put her hand out to me. I really wanted to go to her. I wanted to trust her, but I was too afraid. She seemed to understand.

Some days later, She scooped me out of the cage and put me in a box. I was terrified all over again. Strange noises and smells, weird vibrations and movement. When She finally opened the box and let me out I was in a new place. I didnt know there were so many places in this world. This one was very different than any Id seen. It was much bigger than the hutch, but much smaller than the warehouse. I had a two-story condo in which to eat and sleep and a whole room to run in. Id never had enough room to actually run. My leg muscles were not very strong and it took a while for me to get the hang of it. Now, to me, nothing feels so wonderful as stretching out my legs in a flat-out run, banking my turns, and throwing myself into the air in a flying binky.

About 18 months passed and She would sit on the floor and feed me treats and talk to me, but I still could not make myself trust her. When She was in the room, Id creep along the walls to get where I was going. If She held out a hand toward me Id bolt for a hiding place. I knew She wouldnt hurt me, but I just could not make myself take that final step and trust her. 

One day, I wasnt feeling real good. I didnt want to eat the treat She offered. I was crouched under her computer table so She crawled under the table, too. Normally, I would have bolted before She got close to me, but I was slow off the mark this time. I was trapped. She put her hand on my head, very lightly, and did the oddest thing. She rubbed my nose very softly with her thumb. Over and over, for a very long time, She-Who-Loves-Me rubbed my nose and spoke softly to me. I was mesmerized. I had not felt this way since my mother had nuzzled me so many years ago. I closed my eyes and understanding flowed into me. Skyler really means, He-Who-Loves-Her.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 24, 2013)

Flick that is a beautiful and heart-warming story. I should not have read it at work *sniffles*.


----------



## Kittiebot (Jul 24, 2013)

Rabbit Hero said:


> Flick that is a beautiful and heart-warming story. I should not have read it at work *sniffles*.


 
Oh god, same here! So wonderful!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 24, 2013)

I love it! You should have that in Skyler's profile description in the rabbit registry!


----------



## felicityf (Jul 28, 2013)

Howdy, The rabbits we have now - Bruce was originally named Blondey we thought he was a girl and ash blonde fur THEN we discover she is a he and Bruce sounded strong and fitted his attitude!Phantom is missing a back foot (genetic problems) and still tries to wash it or scratch his ear with his stump so he became Phantom as in phantom limb. Bruce's brother bun -now over the rainbow bridge was called Tiberius after James T Kirk of Star Trek (his middle name) When he was brought home he had no fear ,at everything,escape artist,we use to to say " To boldly go where no Bunny has gone before" It's really hard to name any new pet and Rabbits would be one of the hardest!!


----------



## countrygirl44062 (Jul 28, 2013)

We currently have 4 bunnies but I have had a total of 5...Gracie, Shadow, Kix, Molly and (R.I.P) Trouble....

Gracie - She came to us already named as she was a 1 yr old when we got her...I thought about renaming her but after watching her I felt that her name fit her well. She is a very graceful and serene bunny.

Shadow - She kinda of picked her own name. My daughter ran through a bunch of names...my husband said "How about the name "Shadow"...she turn around on hopped to him and her name stuck.

Trouble - We brought him home when he was about 3 months old. I set him down and he was constantly getting into trouble...always pushing the limits like a little kid. I miss my little buddy....R.I.P. Trouble

Kix - I brought him home when he was 8 weeks old. It was quite a long ride from the breeders house to my house. I asked my girls what we should name him and wasn't happy with anything they were coming up with...the whole ride home he wasn't happy in the carrier...he wanted to be sitting on my lap while I drove home...When we finally got home I put him down so he could run around and he came and sat by my feet (he could't figure out how to get on the couch yet)...My youngest daughter suggested the name Sidekick...I am a big Brooks & Dunn fan so I called him Kix...Turns out it fits him very well as he is not only my sidekick when I am awake but he also love to kick.

Molly - We brought her home when she was 6 weeks old. She came with the name Mona. I didn't like it at all. She is a beautiful black tort fuzzy lop. Again, we all ran through names and none seemed to fit her. She can be a sweet little bunny but she also very prissy. When my oldest daughter was little her favorite tv show was the Big Comfy Couch. The little girls name is that show was Molly. My daughter said the name Molly and she came to her. So Molly it was...I swear though...her name needs to be princess Molly...She is spoiled rotten and she knows it.


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 28, 2013)

my Harley Quinn was named Cinna at her breeder, but I didn't think it fit, so I thought of Harley Quinn from the batman series, since she looks a bit like a clown with half of her face white, and the rest blue, and she had blue eyes as well 






Dobby, well it was either that or Smeagol, and she looks more like a house elf then a twisted creature obsessed with a ring  

I've also had a Kryptonite,a Molly & an Arnold


----------



## Peepers (Jul 28, 2013)

Jenny-her name at the shelter was Petra, based on the pics I was going to keep it, but once I met her? it didn't fit at all, it sounded so...harsh.. it just didn't suit her. Jenny was a name my mom just tossed out there and we looked at her and went.."yup..your totally a Jenny."

Peepers- not the most creative...she is a Dwarf Hotot, her eye-liner draws attention to her eyes..AKA her "peepers"


----------



## geekgirl101 (Jul 28, 2013)

When I first got them Lara was a very adventurous bunny, so the name Lara from Laracroft came to mind, although she is now far from adventurous and is just a big scaredy cat.

Kick has lived up to her name from since day 1. Try to pick her up and she kicks like crazy, and if you restrain her she thumps her feet very loud. Anything she doesn't like she thumps her feet.


----------



## budgirl9 (Jul 28, 2013)

I call my Bunnies Autumn and Raven, Autumn is a harlequin colour rabbit the colours reminded me of fall. Raven is total black and since I love Ravens (the bird) I decided to call her that.


----------



## BlackDove200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thumper's name was easy. I always loved the rabbit in Bambi, and Thumper was a sweet wiggly lop I found in a petstore. As soon as I set him down in my living room so I could set up his cage, he thumped at me like "Well? Hurry up already!" 

Winnie: His name has a bit of a funny history. I got Win when he was 8 weeks old, and obviously it is a little hard to tell what sex a rabbit is when they are young like that. For a while I thought he was female, and so his first name was Ceredwin, or Winnie for short... then his testicles dropped. XD My sweet baby girl was a boy and so his name changed to Winston. I still call him Winnie for short.


----------



## Deif (Jul 28, 2013)

We have 6 bunnies our 2 rex girls we got first my daughter named Lisa after a contestant from the big brother show, I named Kitty after my gren because they are both fiesty :0) we have Barney who was named by his last owner and strawberry who was also pre named from a rescue centre and we have two brothers Blackberry named after the fruit and his brother Apple also named after the fruit and yummy apple and blackberry pies  xxx


----------



## YukiUsagi (Jul 28, 2013)

Yuki (short for Yukimi, pronounced yoo-kee-mee)- My husband and I both love Japanese names for pets. Yukimi is actually the name of the singer for the band Little Dragon, Yukimi Nagano. We are massive fans of Little Dragon, and of Yukimi herself as an artist and song writer. I had read somewhere that Yukimi means 'snow watching' in Japanese (not sure how true that is). It seemed appropriate as she is a fluffy white lionhead with broken blue markings.
Another reason we chose this name is my parents had a beautiful Alaskan Malamute named Yuki, before I was born. I remember seeing pictures of her as a child and was so enamored with her. So this name just seemed appropriate for the bunny we never intended to adopt...but she captured my heart the moment I saw her!

Usagi (pronounced OO-sah-gee) was named after a Japanese comic book character, a white rabbit named Usagi Yojimbo. Our Usagi is a Dutch, not all white. Usagi means 'rabbit' in Japanese. Can't get much more literal than that!


----------



## FlowerBaby (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, when I got Flower, it was a really sudden decision. I was showing cows at a fair, and the person who runs the petting zoo always sells rabbits. I really wanted a rabbit ever since my friend had one while I was growing up. He was the sweetest thing c: And when I saw her there, she was so small, and her colouring was a lighter grey than it is now, I just knew I had to have her!

So while we were driving back with her, I was thinking about what to call her. The first name I thought of for a rabbit was Thumper, but it seems like there are too many rabbits named that, and it didn't fit her anyways. Then I thought about what Bambi called the skunk in the film .... Flower. It sounded just too cute, and because I already knew that she was a female, I thought it would be perfect. I did try thinking of other names, but none of them sounded as good as Flower.

At first, her name didn't really flow off my tongue, but after a couple days, it just seemed to sound better.

I think that now though, she has grown into her name quite nicely. She has 'blossomed' as it were; all of her markings and her colour have stopped changing. Although .. I kind of see her as a rose though. She can seem so cute, adorable, pretty, and friendly .... then she'll end up scratching and biting me! XD 
But I still love her more than anything in the world!

Other nicknames include: sweets, sweety, babygurl, missy, and my favourite, sweetcheeks.


----------



## DrSki (Jul 28, 2013)

Sydney came with her name, since she was a rescue bun, and I liked her name so it stuck. However, I did decide to add a middle name and she became Sydney Sue. Over the past 8 years she's acquired many nicknames - Syd, Syde (syd-ee), Syd Sue, Syders, pooh, bugga and for some unknown reason - Fred!


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jul 28, 2013)

Spike was an adoption, but oddly enough, the previous owner had never named him. So that gave me the option of naming him myself.

I'm a huge Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan, so that is where Spike got his name. I also thought it was kind of funny to give such a touch sounding name to such a tiny, gentle bunny. The first time we brought him to the vet, they expected a giant dog or something when we brought him in.

He seems to like his name and where it came from, as he sits and watches Buffy with me (he loves all my sci-fi shows)!


----------



## Cheenisowner (Jul 28, 2013)

Cheeni means sugar in Hindi and since she is a bright white colour like sugar I thought Cheeni would be fitting  

Chai..well it is tea and he a nice tan colour mixed with some dark so them being a pair I thought chai and Cheeni would be cute together lolll


----------



## Ciara.Kennedy (Jul 28, 2013)

When we got Heidi and Sapphy (short for Sapphire), we kept switching names till we found the right one! 
Heidi: well, she has really long ears, so it reminded me of the book Heidi. 
Sapphire(Sapphy): My sister was reading a book, and she liked the name Sapphy better than Sapphire, so we mainly call her Sapphy.


----------



## Usagi_Chan (Jul 28, 2013)

I named my first bunny "Usagi." He was a solid black Netherland Dwarf with a ton of personality. He loved to watch Animal Planet. Sailor Moon's "ordinary girl name" is Usagi which means "rabbit" in Japanese. He is terribly missed...

Pegasus was named for the Sailor Moon character by that name. The character can change from a winged unicorn to human form at will. He died of cancer in February of this year. I miss him a lot and often long to hold him once more.

Thumper came with her name and I kept it. She is 9 now and very healthy.

Nigel also came with the name. Nigel died when he ate Yellow Jessamine. He is also terribly missed.

I got another Jersey Wooly who looks nearly identical and has a similar personality. He's a purebred with an ear tattoo which gives his original name of Ian. Despite the tattoo, I renamed him Nigel, in memory of my original Nigel.


----------



## Staci (Jul 29, 2013)

One of our buns we named Stomper. She was vocal in several ways, but always made a big statement on some things with a loud foot stomp. :happyrabbit:


----------



## trooper (Jul 29, 2013)

Well for wiggles i was easy because he was a suprise from a friend and when i first saw him he was wiggling so i called him a wiggly bunny then when he got older we would wiggle around eveyweres so the name kind of stuck ( now he replies to Mr. Wiggles) and for Oreo well she was also a surprise 2 years later from the same friend and her whole body is black but 1 white stipe on her face and it looks sort of like an oreo but she repies to gurly gurl now:carrot


----------



## Martha G (Jul 29, 2013)

When we got our first two rabbits, one was an agouti lop that reminded me of Cappuccino. So I thought "cappuccino and biscotti!" he became Cappy and our b/w Dutch is called Biscuit.
When we adopted Roxie she had been called Oreo, but we thought she had too much personality and named her Roxie after the character in the play Chicago,


----------



## perrington (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure why Perry is Perry. Perry the Playtpus, Perry from Warm Bodies, Perri Edwards, Katy Perry.... not sure, I just liked the sound of it. But now she's gained the nickname, Perry Perry Chicken. Poor rabbit, ahaha.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Sapphire was one of a bonded pair. They both had blue eyes, so Sapphire seemed to fit for the girl (though her eyes are more greyish).

Shadowfax was all white and named after Gandalf's white horse from Lord of the Rings (the 'lord of all horses').

Mocha & Chip : two brownish brothers (I love chocolate!)

Gandalf the Gray : grey french lop named from Lord of the Rings

Felix : black rex named for Felix the Cat (cartoon)

Gabriel : super good bunny named after the angel Gabriel

Sebastian : black & white mix reminded me of piano keys, so Johann Sebastian Bach

Sam : another grey lop, name seemed to fit (he actually was traded back to the rescue since Sapphire hated him)

Savannah : her name at the rescue was Sonoma which I didn't like so tried to find something similar in sound

Ben & Cinder : names the rescue had given and I was fine with those names

Foo Foo : (yeah, I know) this was my first bunny (and yes, I was a married adult already)


----------



## Mistywren (Jul 29, 2013)

My lionhead was named Sylvester when we originally got him from the SPCA, then Cloud for a long while before my mother's elementary school class helped us with naming him Seemore. The logic behind it was that he would often hop up to the headrest of the couch to 'see more'.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2013)

My first rabbit as an adult was a flemish giant. We're a family who is into puns...and I thought "it would be fun to play on his name". Sine he was black, I thought of "Jack" or "Magic" but then decided on the perfect name for a huge bunny..."Tiny". We would often show off Tio and Kyo - our nethies that we got at the same time - and then say, "Wanna see Tiny?" and people would expect this even smaller bunny - only to have us bring out this 18 pound black rabbit. 

Puck got his name cause he was a holland lop who had a "trickster" personality sorta. 

Our first lionheads were brother/sister and she was a light brown so she was "Ginger Spice" and since he was white - he was "Sugar Bear". 

We've named rabbits after characters on TV shows (Jeb, Leo, Bruno and CJ after West Wing characters, Crowley, Castiel, Sam and Dean after Supernatural characters, etc) - we've named them after Texas cities (Dallas and Austin)...and then we had our "gods" of Hermes, Mercury, Athena, Sophia. 

I hate naming animals - it's hard for me. We got some prairie dogs a few months ago and "Scrit" and "Scrat" were obvious names for the first two boys but when we added another boy a month or so later - that was really hard. We finally realized that he liked responding to names that had an "F" or "PH" sound at the front - so he became "Finley" or "Finnster"...


----------



## bunnylovexoxo (Jul 29, 2013)

My boyfriend got me my little bun almost 3 years ago, and at the time I was obsessed with show Dexter. I named my bunny after a serial killer ha. But the name suits him extremely well! :biggrin:


----------



## inasaga (Jul 30, 2013)

I came up with Juniper rather quickly. I had wanted to name my rabbit after something else I liked. I decided this something else was gin, but did not want to name my rabbit directly after alcohol. So I named him after the source of gin, juniper berries.

So now his name is Juniper. However, I did discover I made a grave mistake. I had accidentally named my rabbit after a recipe called: Juniper Rabbit. Ugh.

Sometimes I refer to him with the full name of Sir Juniper Serpentine due to the snake-like mark on his one side.

People say they love the name.


----------



## cpk (Jul 30, 2013)

When I got my bunny, he was a baby, so full of energy. He would burst into speedy runs reallyyy quickly. We then started calling him Starburst. :3


----------



## deaners (Jul 31, 2013)

My childhood rabbit's name was Thumper. Go Figure a little girl naming a rabbit Thumper.

My first rabbit in adulthood's name was Munches. She was named on the spot when we got her. Not really sure where it came from, but it definitely fit her as she loved to chew on everything.

Our next girl rabbit was named Pearl due to her colouring. White with ever so slightly grey/pearly ears and nose. We got our boy at the same time. The breeder had named him Happy Feet, but that wasn't right. I wanted a name that "matched" Pearl, so we went through different male names and finally George fit. I loved that they had little old man and little old lady sounding names. Sadly our Pearl died earlier this year so George is a bunny bachelor.

We adopted a foster thinking he would be a companion for George. His foster agency called him Kanga, but that didn't suit him either. We went through a few names and finally came upon Ben Spies (pronounced Speez) after a motocycle racer my husband likes. Sadly Ben Spies and George did not get along. Thankfully friends of ours took Ben Spies out to their farm where he is living a happy life as an outdoor farm bunny. He is really getting along with his barn mate, so it turned out to be a happy ending.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jul 31, 2013)

She was born on March 16 so she needed to have an Irish name. Both my husband and I are Irish. Her name is a compromise between the 2 of us. Brian wanted to name her Paddy (for the irish whisky). I wanted to name her O'Hara ( for O'Hara's irish beer). My dad is the one who suggested Paddy O'Hara and we loved it. She will only answer to Paddy O'Hara or Miss O'Hara.


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 1, 2013)

Peppy was named after the rabbit in the game Starfox64. It was the first thing that came to mind when he came to us.


----------



## rabbit_friend (Aug 1, 2013)

Peepers said:


> Jenny-her name at the shelter was Petra, based on the pics I was going to keep it, but once I met her? it didn't fit at all, it sounded so...harsh.. it just didn't suit her.



It doesn't sound so harsh if you pronounce it with a long e, as I do  It is the feminine form of Peter, after all, and we pronounce that with a long e in English.

My newest addition's shelter name didn't fit him either, as it was Slyvester (it looked like someone just didn't know how to spell Sylvester!). I quickly renamed him Sergeant Pepper because he has one ear up in a salute, and looks like someone sprinkled pepper all over his white body. He goes by just Pepper unless he's done something bad ;-)


----------



## scissors (Aug 6, 2013)

Pancake got her name because I LOVE delicious scrumptious 
pancakes and she is just as sweet.


----------



## babybun (Aug 6, 2013)

I came up with the name for my bunny because when I tried to imagine what he would be like in ten years, I really liked the idea of him being and old and fat man named Winston.


----------



## BeccaBun (Aug 7, 2013)

When I first got my bun with thought he was a girl, so we named him peaches. When we took him to the vet and found out that in fact, he was a boy, we wanted to make up for the time we thought he was a girl so we had to name him something really masculine, so we chose Brutus.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Aug 10, 2013)

Since he's a rescue bunny his original name was Thumper.. and ironically I thought this was too common!

So we originally called him Woody Allen Ginsberg, Woody for short! Still this didn't seem quite right...

That was until one day when we were playing with him Dani stared shouting 'YOU'RE DOING IT PETER! (Its from the film Hook, with Robin Williams, the lost boys shout it when he uses happy thoughts to fly? We love films and Its Dani's childhood favourite haha) and really reacted! Snuggling and everything! So we guessed that's his way of telling us his name was Peter. We always say it to him now!

So he's actually named after Peter Pan not Peter Rabbit, but like Peter Rabbit he escaped from a bad situation :biggrin2: He really suits it!

My previous buns were;
Nala, I was 4, The Lion King was the centre of my world!)
Nibbles, for obvious reasons
Lottie and Angel, after the teen novels by Jacqueline Wilson Vikki Angel and the Lottie Protect. 

Lynne and Peter xxx
:dutch


----------



## JellyBean16 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have quite a few pet bunnys. I name them according to their colour, behaviour, and looks.

Here are my bunnys names:

Charlie-this name reminds me of a calm, gentle bunny.

Casper- this name suits my white bunny.

Char or Charcole- this name suits my grey bunny.

Liquorice- this name suits my black bunny.

Bobbi- this name suited my lovely rescued lop. R.I.P Bobbi <3

Sniffles- this name suited my very favorite bunny I ever had. R.I.P Sniffles <3

Spice- this name suits my black rescue bunny with brown speckles.

Daisy- Daisy is a cute name for my white rescue.

Molasses- this name is different name for a black bunny, I have one called Mollasses.

Binnie- neat name for any bunny, I think its cute for one of my female bunnies.


----------



## np (Sep 6, 2013)

Miller came with his name... we got him from the Animal Rescue League, and they were naming all their animals after alcoholic beverages. We liked it and kept it... when we got our second rescue from a student of mine, we named him Buddy... hence, Miller and Bud... two cheap beers :headflick:


----------



## MelvinR (Sep 10, 2013)

When I got him my friend said, "You could make him into rabbit stew".


----------



## jennykon (Sep 12, 2013)

when I first got my bunny, everyone including the vet said it was a girl. So I called her Teti, which is a nickname for my sister. When I found out he actually is a boy, I switched Teti to Tito. I think he loves his name! 


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 12, 2013)

My first rabbit was meant to be my son's, and he decided to call him "Scone" because he wanted a Scottish name and was reserving "Haggis" for a sheep (didn't make any sense to me, either). As time went on, Scone made it very clear that I was his human, and he adopted me. We were discussing rabbits' middle names on another forum and it occurred to me that Scone couldn't have one, since he had no last name (my son's adopted, so we have different last names, and I didn't think either one went well with "Scone"). With a Scottish first name, Scone needed a Scottish last name, and so he became "Scone MacBunny". 







When Scone passed away, my niece asked if I wanted to adopt the rabbit who lived with her and her boyfriend (now husband). They were about to move across the country, and thought that I could spoil her better than they could, establishing a new home and all. So, Natasha came to live with me, already named Natasha (after Natasha Fatale, the black-haired spy beauty from Rocky and Bullwinkle, I think). 

As with Scone MacBunny, I wanted a last name which fit ethnically with the first name, so Natasha became Natasha Rabbitova. It seems to fit, somehow.


----------

